
Dyson to make electric cars from 2020 - stesch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41399497
======
arkj
Since the most complex part of a car (IC engine) is on its way out I think we
can expect a lot of companies/people with big pockets enter this segment but
whether they will make or loose money only time can tell.

~~~
notfromhere
I imagine it'll be like the current smartphone market; all the internals are
made by a handful of companies with design being the real differentiator

~~~
lttlrck
Yet Apple builds as much as it can itself and doesn’t share anything. Which
sounds even more closed than the existing car market (who will sell you a
drive train, follow standards, and aren’t forever locked in patent wars
despite rampant copying).

